# Swacker broad heads



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Don't want get into a huge debate on mech vs fixed but recently changed arrows and am shooting much faster. As a result my spitfires are not deploying, even through a piece of cardboard placed a foot in front of my layered target. Was thinking of trying swackers but want some personal experiences. The design looks nice. Have tried rages in the past, but did not like the constant blades falling out when ticking weeds while stalking to the stand. Wanted to try the new NAP killzones, but not recommended for bows over 350 fps. Anyone used swackers?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I haven't shot my new Shockwaves from NAP but There like the spitfires and I think it's the same problem. I had a complete pass through the other day in the "kill zone" of a small doe. My buddy saw the deer as it ran past his stand saying it was good. No recovery but proof the arrow had punctured on both sides of the deer with blood on both sides of the trails the deer was on in the same spot. This deer should have died. It was textbook. Unless the blades didn't deploy.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

U shot it with the spitfire?


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Swhackers are great and I've killed many with them. What bow do you have that shoots over 350?? That's ridiculous 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Went straight to the Swhacker website and found this . Right below "Practice and Safety Tips" it says what is required to shoot these braodheads . Sometimes the IBO or FPS means squat until you factor in your arrow weight and Ft/Lbs of kinetic energy . Below is another link to an archery calculator which gives you all the proper info needed to figure out if your set up is going to work with a certain broadhead . 

http://www.swhacker.com/about-swhacker

http://www.backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/

The second link is the calulator and it has been very helpful to me . For example last year I was shooting a Hoyt rampage and by the numbers I plugged in to figure out my kinetic energy and fps . I was able to figure out the mechanicals were not the best way to go . So I shot muzzys last year, now this year I am shooting a Diamond outlaw . With my arrow weight , poundage of bow , draw length , IBO speed I was able to get my bow shooting 288fps with 69 ft/lbs of KE . So this year I switched back to the Rage's, all my numbers meshed well telling me I ahd the proper set up to shoot a mechanical . The only reason I trust this calculator is after everytime I plugged my numbers in and got a number I went to a local archery shop and had the bow chronographed and it was within 2-4 fps everytime . I have done this with three different bows and it has all worked out . 

A mechanical broadhead is not going to solve the problem for some guys making a marginal shot on an animal if there bow is not capable of making the broadhead operate as its supposed to do . Mechanicals require certain things , A fast bow with the combination of a heavier arrow is going to help drastically IMO . But then again any arrow placed properly will kill a deer time and time again . 

I shoot rage's and when I shot my buck saturday at 17yds directly in the shoulder blade , and only got 5inches of penetration. The deer ran 75yds and fell over dead in less than 30 seconds . Had I not been using a high speed bow with a heavy arrow , that deer would still be running the hillsides with an arrow in it . 

Just a little food for thought for some guys , sorry hear about losing your deer . It happens to the best of us , just wanted shed a little light on the mechanical broadheads . Hope the links help some of you guys .


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> I haven't shot my new Shockwaves from NAP but There like the spitfires and I think it's the same problem. I had a complete pass through the other day in the "kill zone" of a small doe. My buddy saw the deer as it ran past his stand saying it was good. No recovery but proof the arrow had punctured on both sides of the deer with blood on both sides of the trails the deer was on in the same spot. This deer should have died. It was textbook. Unless the blades didn't deploy.


 If it was textbook and a perfect shot a feild point would kill a deer. Just sayin.


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replies so far. 
BassSlayer - I am shooting a High Country Iron Mace at 72 lbs. This year I went with their arrows from Carbon Revolution / Speed Pro Max and are 5.5 grains/inch. I have a 28 1/4 in arrow, with blazer vanes, and use a 100 gr. tip. My buddy takes videos of you shooting and with sound software calculates the speed from the sound of the bow to the sound of the arrow hitting the target at a known distance. On my old arrows he was within 2-3 fps of what my arrow chrono'd. I will be using the chrono this weekend, but his video calc's have me at 362 fps. We'll see how close he is this time.
Bulldawg - Thanks for the links. I will have to weigh my arrow this weekend while i am doing the chrono thing and compare that calculator as well.
Bottom line is that I don't have the faith in the spitfires that I always have had. Also shot muzzy 100's yesterday and they are hitting about 2-3 inches right of field points @ 20 yds. Haven't shot further than that because I figured the error would be greater and then losing arrows since my target is just one of the small block type. That is one reason that I am going to my buddy's bow shop and paper tune and try to get the bow "perfectly" tuned so I can shoot fixed blade, but in the event it doens't come together, wanted another mechanical option other than spitfire or rage.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

ducky152000 said:


> If it was textbook and a perfect shot a feild point would kill a deer. Just sayin.


You are 100 percent right. Shot a doe Sunday broad head did not open. Tough recovery with little blood but a dead deer with essentially a field point. The broad head was a rage2 blade cross bow version

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CAS_HNTR (Mar 7, 2012)

To the people saying the heads didnt open up and thus they lost the deer.

Did you look to see that they didn't open (blade cuts to the lungs not the hide)?

Were your hits high in the lungs?

My dad has a tendancy to shoot deer high in the lungs....it is a very deadly shot (as all are in the lungs), but they don't bleed worth a crap. It's not that they don't bleed, it's that their chest fills up with the blood and hardley anything drips out. It makes tracking very challenging. They typically will start to bleed out of their mouth after a while, but most people give up after a short amount of time without abvious blood on a good hit.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Gobi Muncher said:


> Thanks for the replies so far.
> BassSlayer - I am shooting a High Country Iron Mace at 72 lbs. This year I went with their arrows from Carbon Revolution / Speed Pro Max and are 5.5 grains/inch. I have a 28 1/4 in arrow, with blazer vanes, and use a 100 gr. tip. My buddy takes videos of you shooting and with sound software calculates the speed from the sound of the bow to the sound of the arrow hitting the target at a known distance. On my old arrows he was within 2-3 fps of what my arrow chrono'd. I will be using the chrono this weekend, but his video calc's have me at 362 fps. We'll see how close he is this time.
> Bulldawg - Thanks for the links. I will have to weigh my arrow this weekend while i am doing the chrono thing and compare that calculator as well.
> Bottom line is that I don't have the faith in the spitfires that I always have had. Also shot muzzy 100's yesterday and they are hitting about 2-3 inches right of field points @ 20 yds. Haven't shot further than that because I figured the error would be greater and then losing arrows since my target is just one of the small block type. That is one reason that I am going to my buddy's bow shop and paper tune and try to get the bow "perfectly" tuned so I can shoot fixed blade, but in the event it doens't come together, wanted another mechanical option other than spitfire or rage.


5.5 gpi seems a little on the light side especailly for a hunting arrow . That sounds like an arrow for shooting 3d shoots . One thing you have to keep in mine is that a lighter , faster arrow is not always the best thing . If the spine of that arrow is not stiff enough it will flex so much to the point to where all your KE will be lost in the arrow coming back to straight while in flight to the target . With that high poundage of a bow it is basically like dry firing it with that light of an arrow . I am shooting Victory V-Force V3 60-75lb arrows , that are 8.8 gpi . Even at 63lbs draw weight I am still close to 290 fps , try a heavier arrow and I promise you will get better penetration and KE for better kill shots . Hope all this helps , plug some numbers into the archery calculator and look at your KE instead of FPS . Use your current set up and then plug in a heavy arrow from 8.0 - 9.0 gpi and watch your KE spike up dramatically .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Plugged in your specs as you posted on the calculator assuming your draw length is 29" . I checked the IBO speed of your bow and it is 330-340fps , so when I plugged it in I used 335 FPS and all your other specs, but your current arrow is around 295 grains. It said right now with your current setup you are 340FPS with 75 ft./lbs of KE . BUT your minimum arrow weight should be 360 grains . So to sum it all up you are pretty much dry firing your bow and it could result in damaging your bow . Hope you reconsider a heavier arrow so you dont damage anything . Not trying to be a pain in the a** , I just dont want to see a fellow OGF member damage their equipment . If you have any more questions send me a pm . Hope this helps !!!


----------

